# Moving rock and algae....2 questions.



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

I have 2 questions.

1. I all of a sudden have been getting brown algae on all my rocks. On the glass to but after searching various posts I read you just keep it off the glass (of course) and many leave it on the rocks. How come it's not green like a pool gets?

2. How often do you completely take every rock out during a water change? I vacuum around them the best I can but you know there is always debris in the nooks and crannies. And when you do take them out do you wash them off of the algae? I have a few silk plants that get algae and I rinse them off.

So who does what?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

1-it is a different type of algae
2-i never take out rocks for the sake of cleaning them or around them. If I take them out for another reason (like netting a fish) then then get cleaned.

Put rocks in first, then substrate. This way no dirt can get under them.
Have a good filter that sweeps up all loose debris.
Control algae.
Arrange the rocks with vacuuming in mind so you can reach everywhere. For example, rocks never touch the glass.
Use a turkey baster during PWC to blast between the rocks that are piled up.


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> 1-it is a different type of algae
> 2-i never take out rocks for the sake of cleaning them or around them. If I take them out for another reason (like netting a fish) then then get cleaned.
> 
> Put rocks in first, then substrate. This way no dirt can get under them.
> ...


Thanks.

I did put rocks in first and substrate after.

How do you control brown algae?

Oops...they touch the glass due to the tank depth.

And yes! I already thought of a turkey baster. Great idea.


----------



## iamoraal (Sep 5, 2016)

Have a read of this article.
https://pethelpful.com/fish-aquariums/How-to-get-rid-of-Brown-algae-or-Diatoms-in-freshwater-aquaria


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

iamoraal said:


> Have a read of this article.
> https://pethelpful.com/fish-aquariums/How-to-get-rid-of-Brown-algae-or-Diatoms-in-freshwater-aquaria


Thanks 

Awesome! I found this article before! Thanks. Wanted to check with the Cichlid peeps first!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I also don't bother with worrying about getting every last piece of detritus out of my tanks. I might remove all/most of the rocks once a year as it becomes a multi hour process with as many as I have. I certainly don't do it for cleaning, but will do so if I want a new scape, or if I'm having trouble removing a fish for one reason or another. A small build up of detritus here and there is a small price to pay for a well thought out scape, IMO.

Running a sand substrate rather than gravel helps in this regard as well.


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

iI just bought an Eheim aquarium vacuum. Got so many great reviews. I really like the idea of being able to go over the sand in-between water changes. It's just all of a sudden I been getting brown algae on the glass FAST.

I think one main reason is placement of tank. It's the only one in front of a window. Even with black poster board and blinds only partially open it still gets algae. It's next to the front door which I have open all day as I work out of home and like the fresh air and light.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Diatoms (a.k.a. brown algae) is just something you have to live through for several months when setting up a new tank...it should go away by itself eventually. It wipes off easily.


----------



## onedownloader (Mar 6, 2015)

if you want clean rocks and don't want to do too much work, just take them out run them under hot water and leave in the sun for a day or two


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> Diatoms (a.k.a. brown algae) is just something you have to live through for several months when setting up a new tank...it should go away by itself eventually. It wipes off easily.


You were spot on!

I started noticing the brown algae was fading! It's almost gone. The glass gets it but that's an easy fix. I think the biggest reason is it's by a window and I love light.



onedownloader said:


> if you want clean rocks and don't want to do too much work, just take them out run them under hot water and leave in the sun for a day or two


That IS too much work!  It's starting to disappear. Thanks.

And my fish are growing....so cool to see pics from when I first brought the little bundles of joys home!


----------

